
Brown Dog – Parts Unknown - wglb
https://medium.com/parts-unknown/brown-dog-6a8b2a65f177#.6w0srn4hc
======
wglb
First house I lived in, you could go out to the front yard and see the
Sweetgrass Hills, up straddling the Canadian border, 90 miles away. Look to
the west, see the mountains, shining in the morning. Unless you couldn't see
them, in which case you better be indoors.

